# Issued G10 Straps



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My son tells me that the 2000 issue G10 is now issued with a 20mm grey strap and not the 18mm strap and that the only strap now issued is grey ... does that mean we are going to have to change all our straps to comply







if we want to stay faithful to the issue look?

I can never understand why the watch was made with a 19mm lug spacing in any case when NATO straps are 18mm or 20mm? Could the original specs for lug spacing have been 0.75 inches perhaps hence the 19mm?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The only colour ever to be "issue" is the grey. to be exact The specification calls for "The colour of the nylon ribbon is to BS4800 Card No 3, reference 18B25, colour Grey" (from Eddies site).

You are right on the size it is now 20mm that is the issue size.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't know if the MOD procures new watches these days, but the new strap standard is 20mm medium grey.

http://www.dstan.mod.uk/data/66/047/00000200.pdf

I don't know why they changed the spec?


----------

